# Best choice of riding hats Central Belt



## MotherOfChickens (19 December 2017)

Hi
need a new hat but want to go somewhere that has a lot of choice-preferably Glasgow 'ish area. Any recommendations please?


----------



## EventingMum (19 December 2017)

I'm not sure round Glasgow, nothing of note on the west side. I'd look at Ayr Equestrian or Jet Set at Dundonald. I'm not sure what Busby Equitation Centre would have - I can't remember what they call their shop, possibly Everything Equestrian?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (20 December 2017)

thanks-looking aroun there only seems to be one or two brands available-with Gatehouse on top if you are lucky. will probably have to stick with a Champion Ventair


----------



## TPO (22 February 2018)

A2B equestrian at Doune. They have an up to date website and fb page too. Always had amazing service from them when I buy online and my mum has been a frequent buyer at the shop. She was fitted with a new hat and body protector there and highly recommends their customer service and professionalism. 

Unfortunately not a sponsored post!! Ha ha


----------

